# Don Basilio



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

What is Don Basilio? He is usally played wearing neck bands seen on Scottish ministers in past times. Is he a type of clergyman?
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~san/ghiaurov15.jpg
https://sites.google.com/site/kcmlpre...3545/Home/The%


----------

